# BMW Bluetooth Kit for E39, $1300...Worth It???



## gregger59 (Jul 14, 2005)

*BMW Bluetooth Kit for E39; Worth It? Will it Work?*

I am considering a CPO '03 530i. One of the accessories available from the "Original BMW Accessories" catalog that I am looking at is the Bluetooth system.

Control Module $485
Installation kit $164
Brackets $ 24

Approx labor (5 hrs) $600

Total $1273 (approx, before tax)

I'm wondering, does this seem typical of prices, and is the system any good? I really like the idea of full integration to wheel controls, voice recognition etc.

Thanks

--G.


----------



## bscarlett (May 6, 2005)

I hope they are going to kiss you first before they screw you! It does not take 5 hours to install a BT kit. I installed my in about an hour. I even have the screen capture that show's the labour involved in installing it. I have attached it. Seriously you can purchase it from Advanced Autovation for $600 and install it yourself. Please keep in mind that the prices in the attachment are Canadian. I contemplated having the dealership install it, but after seeing the money I can save by ordering it online and installing it myself, I decided to try it myself.

As for the kit, I love it. I have the Parrot in my Jeep and really like the total integration the BMW kit provides, especially seeing the caller ID on the MID when a call comes in to decide if I will accept the call. Dialing by number is also very cool. Money well spent. Speaking of spending money I am off to the dealership to have my M5 sway installed. (didn't feel like getting my hands dirty)


----------



## gregger59 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Sobering...*

Thank you very much for the valuable input. Glad to hear the kit does everything they say it does!

I had only asked the car salesman to quote on the installation, and maybe he didn't get a serious quote from the Service Dept. But if he did, then it's depressing to think that the dealership would try to get away with quoting 5 hours labor when their own documentation shows 1.3 hours. :tsk:

Can I ask, from what system was the screen shot taken? I assume a BMW system?

Many thanks again.

--Greg

P.S. The dealer is Fields BMW in Northfield, IL (Chicagoland)


----------



## bscarlett (May 6, 2005)

Yes, the screen shot is for a BMW bluetooth install. It is the same part numbers as I purchased from Advanced Autovations.

Without a doubt, it is the best system and worth the extra money over an aftermarket system.


----------



## gregger59 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Any chance of the BT Kit working with 6230i?*

Is there any chance that the kit will work with my new Nokia 6230i?

I looked at this chart

http://www.x5world.com/html.php?file=bmw_bt_phones.htm

which seems to suggest at least limited functionality (I think I could settle for manual sync of phone no.s), but I have read elsewhere in this forum that the BT interface is flaky, with sound sometimes not being available through the BT kit.

--Greg

P.S. -- Is the kit fairly easy for a novice to install? I hate pulling up carpet and such.


----------



## tutone (Oct 14, 2005)

I just installed BT on my 2003 530i with a Nokia 6230 (not 6230i) and I have limited functionality. Phonebook will not transfer. It works other than that. Worse thing, though, is an alternator whine that appeared after installation. I'm desperate for help!!!


----------



## jaesposito (Feb 14, 2005)

I too have a 2003 530i and am salavating over the Bluetooth possibilities. Has anybody tested and confirmed the functionality of a Blackberry 7290 in this 2003 530i bluetooth module? If so, what features work and do not work? Thanks.

James


----------

